

Photoshop doesn't work - lalamin
http://jimramsden.com/notes/photoshop-doesnt-work

======
bediger4000
This sort of rant can and is used in a lot of different contexts. For example,
one could rail against using Microsoft Word for web stuff almost with a
straight search-and-replace. One could rail against Word for tech
documentation with only a few edits.

So, does some underlying flaw, world view or mathematical truth cause the rant
similarities? Or is it just proprietary software?

------
lutusp
So "Photoshop doesn't work" because new-standards-compatible browsers can
create animated content on the fly? Why not compare Photoshop to other ways to
create pixel-based, fixed-size graphic images? After all, that's what it's
designed for, not standing in for HTML5.

------
malandrew
When all you have is a hammer...

The right tool for the job is HTML, CSS and JavaScript, because the right tool
needs to handle structure, style and behavior.

A bitmap image is a poor abstraction for a document (then again, a document is
a poor abstraction for an application, but it's going to be a while before we
overcome that hurdle).

------
level09
Title is a bit extreme, yes many elements of web design are now created
without the need to photoshop, but I won't conclude that "photoshop doesn't
work"

